# Wildi Book



## aggieman_09 (Sep 25, 2014)

Can anyone tell me the difference bwtween the 5th and 6th edition of "Electrical Machines, Drives and Power Systems" by Wildi? Thanks


----------



## iwire (Sep 25, 2014)

aggieman_09 said:


> Can anyone tell me the difference bwtween the 5th and 6th edition of "Electrical Machines, Drives and Power Systems" by Wildi? Thanks


It shouldn't be any matter what we are learning here...so I won't be too worried about it. if you are worrying about the cost, get an international version from like Abebooks ..they are like $40


----------



## KatyLied P.E. (Sep 25, 2014)

FWIW, the solutions manual can be found online for free. You can then print it off.


----------



## Jilloham (Sep 29, 2014)

What is the difference between the US 6 edition version and the International Version? I am concerned about cost, but don't want to make a bad choice just to save money.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 29, 2014)

Virtually nothing. Usually just a different color and/or different cover. Content is the same. I've been purchasing international versions of textbooks for grad school the last couple years. Good way to save money. Just be aware of the transit time with some of these coming from overseas.


----------



## Jilloham (Sep 29, 2014)

Thank you!!! I don't take the test until spring '15, so I am getting my study materials together.


----------



## iwire (Sep 30, 2014)

Jilloham said:


> What is the difference between the US 6 edition version and the International Version? I am concerned about cost, but don't want to make a bad choice just to save money.


Nothing besides the cover..soft cover and hard cover and maybe the paper type quality they used...US version is thicker and better quality vs the crappy version


----------

